# Short video from today



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Here is a short video from today. This is the reason why I enjoy casting so much. This fish came out of nowhere and smoked my glider. Short stocky little 36 incher. I had a bigger one come up and eat the tail off my glider about 15 minutes later and my dad lost two today. I had one other follow. I forgot to turn camera on for my other fish and am ticked about it, but so it goes. I have video of dad losing one of his fish when it jumped but my battery died when I was ready to upload it. I can put it up later if anyone's interested. Also, don't mind the bickering between my dad and I over the net, I find it kinda funny. These fish can get you worked up a bit.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Cutt'em Jack said:


> Here is a short video from today. This is the reason why I enjoy casting so much. This fish came out of nowhere and smoked my glider. Short stocky little 36 incher. I had a bigger one come up and eat the tail off my glider about 15 minutes later and my dad lost two today. I had one other follow. I forgot to turn camera on for my other fish and am ticked about it, but so it goes. I have video of dad losing one of his fish when it jumped but my battery died when I was ready to upload it. I can put it up later if anyone's interested. Also, don't mind the bickering between my dad and I over the net, I find it kinda funny. These fish can get you worked up a bit.


That one put up a good fight! 

Sometimes the angle up to the boat in a way that makes it tough to present the net right. And that fish definitely did not want to cooperate!

Great video. Post more!


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Here's dads second lost fish of the day. It was tiny and they are hard to keep buttoned sometimes.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Cutt'em Jack said:


> Here is a short video from today. This is the reason why I enjoy casting so much. This fish came out of nowhere and smoked my glider. Short stocky little 36 incher. I had a bigger one come up and eat the tail off my glider about 15 minutes later and my dad lost two today. I had one other follow. I forgot to turn camera on for my other fish and am ticked about it, but so it goes. I have video of dad losing one of his fish when it jumped but my battery died when I was ready to upload it. I can put it up later if anyone's interested. Also, don't mind the bickering between my dad and I over the net, I find it kinda funny. These fish can get you worked up a bit.


Nice video and nice fish.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Cool videos. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

loved the videos, thanks for posting. nice fish!!!


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Here's another example of why casting is so much fun and why figure 8's are so important. This fish came from the other side of the boat and smashed my topwater. How I didn't get a hook in it is beyond me.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Here's another boat side fish. 31.5 inches.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Here's another boat side fish. 31.5 inches.


----------

